# Leichte Hose für abends auf der Hütte



## karstb (11. Juni 2011)

Sers beinand,
ich suche eine lange Hose, die tagsüber im Rucksack nicht viel Platz wegnimmt und abends auf der Hütte eine gute Figur macht.
Kriterien:
- < 180g
- Tasche für Portmonee etc.
- nicht abzippbar
- elastischer Bund
- gesellschaftsfähiges Äußeres (also keine Tights...)

Gefunden habe ich die Norröna Bitihorn Aero 100: wiegt 80g, hat aber keine Tasche.


----------



## polo (14. Juni 2011)

die norrona müßte pertex sein, und damit würde ich nicht gerne abends auf der hütte hocken. wenn du doch, dann bieten integral designs oder montane etc. solche teile an, vielleicht auch mit tasche. ansonsten haben die alle hosen mit mehr und angenehmeren material im programm, die unter 300g wiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Docker (15. Juni 2011)

High,

wenn es wirklich nur um eine "Abend-Ausgehose" geht, bräuchte es ja eigentlich keine "Funktions-Hose"sein.
Tut es da nicht eine normale, dünne, Trekkinghose?

Wiegt auch nicht die Welt und kostet halt nur einen bruchteil dieser Multifunktions-Super-Duper-High-Tech-Klamotten.


Gruss Doc


----------



## fabu78 (15. Juni 2011)

http://www.shop-bergans.de/outdoor-.../bergans-hose-microlight-pants-winddicht.html


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juni 2011)

Etwas schwerer, aber dafür sehr angenehm zu tragen und recht strapazierfähig ist die Meru Yokohama Pants (250g in M, Hausmarke von www.globetrtotter.de). Fühlt sich fast an wie Baumwolle, ist aber Nylon mit Elastan.

Nur wirklich warm ist die Hose nicht...


----------



## karstb (15. Juni 2011)

Die Meru Yokohama habe ich bisher. Preis-Leistung sehr gut, 250g. Ich dachte, da gäbe es vielleicht noch was zwischen 80g und 250g, denn die Norröna wiegt ja nur 80g, ist aber wohl doch zu minimalistisch. Ziel war eigentlich, dass Zeug für eine mehrtägige sommerliche Rennradtour in eine Rahmentasche zu zwängen.
Montane und Integral designs haben lt. deren HP nichts Passendes. Und die Bergans ist genauso wie die Meru, nur teurer und weniger schön.


----------

